# Evergrain composite deck - Kansas



## brandonriffel (May 22, 2010)

We tore down our contractor grade 10x10 deck (sitting 15 feet up on 4x4s) and replaced it with a 12x20 monster using Tamko Evergrain Redwood composite decking. Loving it so far.


----------

